# Waxstock 2018 & A Few Pics



## Shiny

Was great to be part of Waxstock again this year and a big thanks to all those involved in organising the show.

Further thanks for Bert, Kelly & Beth for putting up with us again on the PVD stand and for sorting everything out.

Special thanks to all those who stopped by at our stand for a chat, both old and new customers we've not met before, and some new enquiries.

Was great to catch up with DW's very own Bill (Whizzer) and put the world to rights :thumb:

Looking forward to next year.

Lloyd from Coversure - _"supplying Waxstock attendees with sweets and lollies since 2012"_

I managed a quick stroll roll round and took some photos with my phone for those who are interested -


----------



## stangalang

Nice to finally meet you buddy, and sorry for not realising it was you sooner :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Was great to catch up and don't forget those news items you are going to send me ;-)


----------



## Shiny

stangalang said:


> Nice to finally meet you buddy, and sorry for not realising it was you sooner :lol:


And you Matt after all these years! And thanks for recommendation i recived yesterday from a chap who had done some training with you. :thumb: Really appreciated.



WHIZZER said:


> Was great to catch up and don't forget those news items you are going to send me ;-)


Will do Bill, pm on its way :thumb:


----------

